# Beim Start von WoW immerwieder auf Desktop gekickt ...



## stefscot (5. September 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo miteinander 

Durch die Suchfunktion hab ich leider keinen Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden. 

Sobald ich mit dem Launcher oder über die WoW.exe das Spiel starte wird der Bildschirm kurz Schwarz und ich höre die Einlogg-Musik. Danach springt das Bild wieder auf den Desktop und wenn ich nun in WoW zurück wechseln möchte, kickt mich das Spiel wieder zurück auf den Desktop. 

Das Problem ist aufgetreten als ich ein neues Interface erstellen wollte und ich den Interface und WTF Ordner gelöscht habe. Natürlich habe ich versucht mit der Sicherheitskopie den Fehler zu behebn, jedoch erfolgslos. 

Was ich schon probiert habe: 
- Repair.exe 
- WoW als Admin gestartet 
- Wow im XP Modus laufen lassen. 

Mein System: 
- immer die aktuellsten Treiber drauf und sauber 
- Win 7 Professional 


Ich hoffe auf eine informative Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sollte der Thread im falschen Forum gelandet sein, bitte verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

PS: [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Der Inhalt der config.wtf-Datei wird bei jedem Start des Spiels auf folgende Werte gesetzt: 


_SET locale "enGB" 
SET portal "eu" 
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com" 
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com" 
SET hwDetect "0" 
SET gxRefresh "60" 
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000" 
SET gxFixLag "0" 
SET videoOptionsVersion "3" 
SET movie "0" 
SET Gamma "1.000000" 
SET showToolsUI "1" 
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default" 
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046" 
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186" 
SET farclip "777.000000" 
SET specular "1" 
SET groundEffectDensity "24" 
SET projectedTextures "1" 
SET gxResolution "800x600" _[/font]


----------



## Jornia (5. September 2010)

Schonmal alle anderen Programme beendet? 
Ich hab das nicht bei WoW aber bei anderen "Kleinen" Spielen ab und an, dass die sich mit einem anderen Programm "Beißen". Sobald das beendet ist klappt es dann wunderbar.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Moin, mal fürs richtige Forum reported das richtig geholfen werden kann.

Wenn ein Error log im Log Ordner ist am besten auch posten.

Zum testen: Welche Auflösung unterstützt dein Monitor?


----------



## Ångela (5. September 2010)

Ähm, die config sieht generell etwas merkwürdig aus, ich kopier dir mal meine, abzüglich der "privaten" Daten. :-)


SET locale "deDE"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "1680x1050"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET farclip "1277"
SET specular "1"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readContest "-1"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Systemstandard"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Systemstandard"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.5"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET videoOptionsVersion "3"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET Sound_OutputQuality "2"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET Sound_EnableEmoteSounds "0"
SET shadowLOD "0"
SET portal "eu"
SET installType "Retail"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gameTip "64"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET ffxGlow "0"
SET extShadowQuality "1"
SET gxMultisample "2"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET accounttype "LK"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET maxFPS "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Sound_EnableAmbience "0"
SET lastCharacterIndex "3" 


Die dritte Zeile solltest du anpassen, also je nachdem, in welcher Auflösung du WoW sonst zockst, oder zur Not eben was niedriges, damit überhaupt ein Bild kommt


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Das ist die Standard Config die beim ersten starten benutzt wird. Die Auflösung passt sich aber automatisch an wenn man startet. An der Config liegt es aufjedenfall nicht.


----------



## Ångela (5. September 2010)

Fällt mir eben noch ein, trag mal in die config SET gxWindow "1" ein, dann startet WoW im Fenstermodus.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Das wäre das sinnvollste.


----------

